# Vaccinations at Petco?



## Mara1983 (May 18, 2009)

Hello everybody,

we have a new puppy and went to the vet with her but were not so happy. I was searching around online for a new vet and came across the PETCO low-cost vaccination clinics. It is a lot cheaper than what vets in my area charge. 

Does anybody go there? 

I am wondering if it would be bad to get all vaccinations there and just visit the vet for routine check-ups, fecal tests etc?


----------



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

When my roommate got his dog, we went to Petsmarts and Petco for the first 2 year, while having a vet on the side just incase something bad may happen. The Vet was very cool about it and didn't blame us since we were living on a college budget.

Having my own dog since December, I am still doing the same. Sometimes the Petco/Petsmart charge $35 for office visit during those low-cost shots and sometimes don't.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

I just took Benji to Petco for a rabies booster and heartworm test since the store is in walking distance and our vet isn't. They were very professional and everything went as expected.

However, we got there in the middle of the two hour morning session and had to wait two hours to see the vet. I would go back again but only if I got there when the store opened. Benji is very patient but some of the people with puppies had their hands full managing the long wait.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't really comment on the quality of Petco's services, but I will say that you were unhappy with your vet and plan to have one on the side I'd find a new one regardless of where you get your vaccinations. Having a good vet is really really important. Good luck! (PS I'm a Mara too )


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

I would use the Petco and Petsmart services myself, but Nala has had allergic reactions to some shots in the past, and I would prefer that she is at a regular vet in case something bad happens.


----------

